# GTO vs evo ix mr



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

My buddy has an Evo IX MR stock with cone filter and manual boost controller and says he can beat me from a 20 roll,only mod I have at the moment on my 2006 GTO is k and n CAI.Anybody know how that might turn out from a roll not from a dig?


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

what is his current boost level? It all depends on the boost.
Stock for stock you should get him by a bit.


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

Well stock they come with like 19 or 20 and he says he's running 24 lbs. so it will probably be pretty tough then right?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

From a roll it should be close, but you should pass him at about 45mph or so. Take a video.


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

I have rode in the car plenty and it does not seem as powerful,besides not spinning of course lol.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

5 more pounds is significant. Sounds like a good match.


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

Even from a roll you think? I would think I should get him from the roll.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

IDK, the only experience i have with evos are heavily modded ones, around 30 psi. I would think you'd be able to tell better having rode in the evo, and driven your gto. Remember a car always feels faster when your riding than when your driving.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're racing him just for fun then go out and do it. Speculating about it doesn't prove or guarantee anything. Find a safe place to run then come back and let us know what happened.


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

Bench racing is pointless. Just go out and run him. Hell, even if it's dead even or he pulls away it'll still be a fun time.


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

Pulled on him from 20 by about 2 after about 50 mph, and then pulled him by pretty far from a 35 roll. Now he wants to go out the hole  lol.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

drag radials!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Drag radials is correct! 

Or do it at the track because if your doing it from a dig, hes going to use his AWD and jump on you and one he starts boosting you hes gone and the race is over because of traffic or lights ect... so you should atleast get a chance to use your top end speed on him.... because even if he jumps on you pretty hard, soon enough its just a matter of time before you catch him. 1/4 mile should be long enough if you don't do a terrible launch.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Jaebeegto said:


> Pulled on him from 20 by about 2 after about 50 mph, and then pulled him by pretty far from a 35 roll. Now he wants to go out the hole  lol.



Don't be afraid to race him out of the hole. Is the race only going to 40 or so... LOL! It's a known fact that he'll get you out of the hole but once you get going you should pull and pass him. Honestly real racing is from a dig anyway.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

all depends on the drivers. ive seen plenty of RWD vs AWD where the launch is dead even or the RWD wins. if u spin for more than 2 seconds and it redlines during the spin ur done


----------



## Jaebeegto (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm def gonna wait until i get some radials b4 i try him out from the hole.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

yah, I'd be really nervous if he has a two step or somthing, and knew how to launch, but the average evo driver is a n00b, and will bog it, then take a second before he hits boost. By then you might have traction. Give it a try, nothing to lose.


----------



## shadrag (Oct 18, 2008)

Tri-Power said:


> ... but the average evo driver is a n00b, and will bog it, then take a second before he hits boost.


Either that or he'll break his drivetrain!


----------

